# color range of coralife 55 watt (....) 10K pc's



## cloran (Aug 2, 2004)

Does anybody know it I've been looking all over and I can't find it


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm not sure what you mean by color range, but I have the 65W 10000K CoraLife bulb in an Aqualight and it's a slightly bluish white light. I use it in combination with a 6700K CoraLife bulb in a second Aqualight. But when the 6700K bulb burns out I'm gong to replace it with another 10000K bulb.


----------



## cloran (Aug 2, 2004)

How do you reds look with combo?


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Check to see if any of your local stores have the bulb as Coralife usually has the output spectrum graph on the sides of their boxes.

I can also pull the info from my Coralife 28w 10k pc I have at home, should be the same output spectrum as the 55w.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Hard to say as I don't have a lot of reds in that tank. That and the 6700K bulb has a very yellow/green cast to it. On my 40gal tank I have 8800K bulbs that I really like. Those have a slightly pinker cast than the 10000K and do a great job at bringing out the reds in both my plants and my Cardinals. But I can't find them in a [....] configuration so they're not an option for my 29g unless I can convert the endcaps in my Aqualight to [::].


----------

